# Smelly Pellet Food



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anybody know which pellet food gives off the least amount of odor.I have tried numerous types of pellets and they all give off an odor which my wife wants no part of in our family room.So now I use Tetra crisps,Cichlid flakes,and sometimes freeze dried Krill(which give off an odor but I'm getting away with it).I have 2 three inch oscars,1 four inch jack dempsey,and a four inch clown loach.All in a 90 gallon tank.They seem to be satisfied with the food I'm giving them but I know pellet food makes them grow faster and maybe more healthier for them.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

GOLD FISH!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Tetra cichlid sticks work well for me.

-Ryan


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Hikari cichlid pellets. Bio Gold


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

This can be one of those 'unanswerable' questions really, becuase every person's sense of smell is differant. There are several foods which I don't even notice the oder but the sig. other does ... and some foods I won't use because the smell, which don't bother her at all.

I don't recommend to tell her to sniff all the cans in the pet store though, for some reason it doesn't come across well.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

You could also try sealing your food i a zip lock type plastic bag or put it in some tupperware.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG! My Hikari pellets stink more than anything!

There really is no answer like one said. Maybe this is one case where more carbon can only help. My wife used to make me use carbon and switch it as soon as she could smell anything related to the tank water.

MidNightCowBoy, I really think he is talking about the odor after you add them to the water. Sorry if I am wrong


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

You're right JW2 I was talking about the smell after adding to tank.Maybe I'll try the cichlid sticks or bio gold.I'm taking the Goldfish comment was a joke.I guess in reality all fish food smell to some degree and the only food that does'nt is live food,but then you're dealing with a chance of parasites which I would rather not deal with.Does anyone think the food I use is good enough or should I change to pellets or sticks?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Frozen has no odor that I can tell, just thought of that.

I really think you should just add carbon, where as most people say its a waste its worth a shot in your case.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking about adding carbon to my canister filters but I was a little hesitant as there are those that think it causes Hole in the head in oscars.Maybe if it's changed every month it would be OK.Normally I don't even look at my canisters for a few months,but I will if I know it could cause HITH disease.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If the pellets didn't smell, I would question their freshness., and/or suitability.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

+1, great point :thumb:

I wouldnt blame carbon on hole in the head at all. I previously to this posted another post but it mysteriously vanished,.... :-?


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

I would consider replacing the wife with a newer model! :lol:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike Mirto said:


> I would consider replacing the wife with a newer model! :lol:


X2 lol


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Is she pregnant? Pregnant women smell everything lol.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Just burn some toast, or light a match and blow it out, either one of them creates instant masking of pungent smells, then all she'll smell is burning/sulphur, and not fish food. I don't know if it's much better , but at least she can't say it's the fish food she's smelling....


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

No,but my daughter is pregnant(showing my age).Just tried the Tetra Cichlid sticks,their great ,no stank.It's a keeper for me,along with my wife.


----------

